# I need to catch Crappie



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I need to catch some crappie thats all there is to it. I haven't been fishing for crappie in almost THREE YEARS that is way to long. If anyone is going fishing in the houston area for crappie and needs or just wants some company let me know. I have no problem driving an hour to meet up with you either along with buying the minnows. I am in texas city and just want no NEED to get into a mess of crappie. I love fishing for specks reds and flounders along with offshore fish but there's just something abou those little guys that gets me fired up. So if you are wanting to help a person out let me know what it would take for me to get out on the water with ya. I am available any day or night just let me know.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

pm sent!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

silentkilla said:


> pm sent!


I'd be careful about fishing with that guy if I were you. lol. :spineyes: :cop:


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

GILBERT,

why do you say that?


----------



## trout01 (Apr 4, 2006)

You must not have a copy of the " texas city **** calander " that was posted last summer.I need to get mine signed because one day it will be worth something??? I'm still laughing at all the posts.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Gilbert i swear to god if you ruin this for me I'll kill you instead why don't you say positive things about me every once in a while I have some good traits. Leave the calander where it belongs on the other forum board.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

bigcountryjc said:


> Gilbert i swear to god if you ruin this for me I'll kill you instead why don't you say positive things about me every once in a while I have some good traits.* Leave the calander where it belongs on the other forum board*.


Gotta link or a pic so that we can judge for ourselves? :biggrin:


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Procrastinator said:


> Gotta link or a pic so that we can judge for ourselves? :biggrin:


LOL yes and no way although i am sure gilbert will post it if he ever gets back on here he is such a messycan.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bigcountryjc said:


> Gilbert i swear to god if you ruin this for me I'll kill you instead why don't you say positive things about me every once in a while I have some good traits. Leave the calander where it belongs on the other forum board.


sad4smsad4smsad4sm



you are a great fishing partner. there, you happy. :spineyes:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bigcountryjc said:


> LOL yes and no way although i am sure gilbert will post it if he ever gets back on here he is such a messycan.


I don't have it. Are you back in Texas City?


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Just because it burned my eyes so bad, anyone who posed for that calendar shoot, should have it come back to haunt them!


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Audrey!!:spineyes:

You know there's crappie in those freshwater ponds near Hitchcock right? Not a lot, but their in there along with some nice bass. It's the small ones right off of I-45 and are kind of out of sight. There's a dirt road to access them. 

BTW, your Mr. October pose pretty much sums up who you are. 

Haha, j/k Justin

Good luck catching some socolite!


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

oceankayaker84 said:


> Hey Audrey!!:spineyes:
> 
> You know there's crappie in those freshwater ponds near Hitchcock right? Not a lot, but their in there along with some nice bass. It's the small ones right off of I-45 and are kind of out of sight. There's a dirt road to access them.
> 
> ...


I saw them on google maps but that doesn't mean i can find them why don't you be a good friend and give me better directions thanks.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I don't have it. Are you back in Texas City?


Yeah i am back in texas city now i think we need to start thinking about our night wade down south.


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll send you a pm later today with a picture.


----------



## Skitter (Nov 21, 2008)

If its crappie your looking for ,,hit I-45 and drive to Huntsville State park..Take the right side pier ( deeper water) and some live minnows..Dont tell everyone I told you.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

well thats a hell of a drive from texas city whoo i am down for driving an hour but two thats a little much


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

oceankayaker84 said:


> I'll send you a pm later today with a picture.


Thanks J DAWG


----------



## Skitter (Nov 21, 2008)

bigcountryjc said:


> well thats a hell of a drive from texas city whoo i am down for driving an hour but two thats a little much


You said you wanted some crappie..I was just tellin ya where they were at...


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Well are they always there?


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

oceankayaker84 said:


> I'll send you a pm later today with a picture.


Never got that picture. Why you fibbing?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry im so far from ya but if ya want slabs come to longview ill take ya


----------

